# Puritan Reformed Seminary Graduation LiveCast



## N. Eshelman (May 15, 2009)

*Puritan Reformed Seminary will broadcast their graduation LIVE at 7:30 PM Eastern Time on Friday, May 15th. 

You can watch it here. Click Students. Then Graduation. You need to wait a moment as it loads. 

I will waive to you all! *


----------



## Idelette (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting this......I heard Ferguson will be there, that will be exciting!


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 15, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Thanks for posting this......I heard Ferguson will be there, that will be exciting!



That is correct. Ferguson and Godfrey will be there. Looking forward to picking up my degree, preaching in Grand Rapids the next day, and then flying back to the land of sunshine!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## SolaGratia (May 15, 2009)

Ferguson's Thursday evening lecture - Panopto Viewer

-----Added 5/15/2009 at 09:00:08 EST-----

http://puritan.hosted.panopto.com/C....aspx?id=fa0136df-37e5-4fb8-9d70-983789aef8bc


----------

